# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  bonjour

## joe43

bonjour à tous et à toutes, 
je me présente, , non je m'appelle pas henry  ::  donc je m'appelle Marianne, je vis dans la haute loire ( secteur limitrophe avec la loire), je suis ici pour proposer mes services, je ne peux malheureusement pas faire famille d'accueil, mon chat etant quelques peu anti social avec le genre animal voir humain à ses heures lol, mais après je suis dispo pour des covoiturages, pour des rdv chez le veterinaire avant un placement, des collectes de nourritures etc, j'ai déjà "travaillé" avec différentes associations dans la haute loire, mais je suis là pour aider qui a besoin  ::  
d'une autre part je suis la pour aider un petit chat qui est victime de maltraitance mais je pense qu'il y a d'autres discutions d'ouvertes pour ça ^^

----------

